# Wireless connection constantly drops



## suzks26 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a Netgear Rangemax Wireless Router and the wireless connection to my laptop constantly drops. By constantly I mean every 10 minutes or so. The connection is unsecured because I couldn't even get it work as a secured connection. We have Vonage phone service so I also have a Linksys router that it is linked to. I have the phone and router as far apart as I can get them which is only about 3 feet or so. I did try completely disconnecting the phone and it still dropped after 5 minutes. The wireless and Internet lights on the router are constantly blinking. It's getting impossible to do anything and any suggestions would be appreciated. I tried contacting Netgear but they haven't been much help so far. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, do you have other wireless networks or 2.4ghz wireless phones around? Interference can cause this sort of issue. If you are using a 3rd party wireless client on the wireless workstations, you need to disable WZC or they'll fight it out.

How about some additional details?

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## suzks26 (Dec 5, 2005)

We do have a cordless phone about 3 feet from the wireless router - I'm not sure if it's 2.4ghz though. I cannot move the phone because it is also hooked to our broadband router for our Vonage phone service. 

Make/model of the broadband modem
*Motorola SB5101 Surfboard Cable modem*
Make/model of the wireless router. 
*Netgear Ranegmax Wireless Router WPN824v2*
Make/model of the broadband router. 
*Linksys RT31P2 Boradband router*
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter. 
*Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection*
Make/model of your computer. 
*HP Pavilion dv6000*
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2. 
*XP-Home SP2*

[/



johnwill said:


> First off, do you have other wireless networks or 2.4ghz wireless phones around? Interference can cause this sort of issue. If you are using a 3rd party wireless client on the wireless workstations, you need to disable WZC or they'll fight it out.
> 
> How about some additional details?
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the cordless phone is one of the top suspects for wireless interference...


----------

